# BP and pulse high prior to bowel movement in morning



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it possible to have High Blood Pressure and a Rapid Heart Beat prior to stool? It seems I wake up from time to time with these symptoms and started notice that it occurs mostly when I don't stool the night before. Years ago my bowel movement was two to three stools in the morning between 9-11am and one at around 1100pm. Now its like my body holds on to the stool all day and then while I'm sleeping it churns in the night. I've started to notice the pattern more recently as I'm trying to listen to my body more and not my mind.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Discuss this with your Dr as you have other conditions that may be at play here.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

It is common for anyone (not just those with IBS) to experience a flush of symptoms right before a C or D bowel movement. I've seen a colleague (a nurse) who does not have IBS but does get constipation from time to time. During these times, she starts to feel flushed, sweaty, and a rapid heart beat.I too get these symptoms and they go away almost immediately after the bowel movement. For me, its also a mix of anxiety!I highly doubt that you have cardio problems. If you do, then you will experience these symptoms indpendently of your bowel movements (i.e., while exercising or maybe even when sitting around).


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

BQ my doctor and cardiologist have stated these are Panic Attacks. Yes I do get PAs yet the ones in the morning right when I awake with Bowel Movements tend to have the above symptoms.patience2 I get PAs mostly in the morning with BMs yet have had them during the day when I'm in a stressful situation. I've tried to explain the occurrences and frequency to no avail.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well if they are panic attacks than you might benefit from Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. See our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for more info.Since you have been reassured by a cardiologist....I would start ignoring them if I were you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.zocdoc.com/answers/6133/why-does-my-heart-sometimes-race-when-i-first-get-up-in-the-morning has an answer to that thay may be going on since you were cleared by the cardiologist.A bit dehydrated with a bit of a reaction to standing up (orthostatic) could cause this. Over focusing on the body symptoms may make variations more noticeable than they usually are. Have you tried mindfulness where you let go of the focus or focus on something neutral (like your breath or what sounds come to your ears)


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

BQ you have a point about Therapy this is the third time in my life I've has these Panic Attacks. Each time it returns its different reasons why they started varied yet I did learn to calm it and return to neutral. The current creature takes over mainly from the rapid heart beat. In therapy the argument was you can have an attack while sleeping. Each morning I take my pulse before my meds it was 124 over 88 them it jumped. Kathleen M. went to the site and the point about "A bit dehydrated with a bit of a reaction to standing up (orthostatic) could cause this." could have something to do with it. I will ask my doctor this week. Thanks to both of you as I do learn more and more about my body.BQ they probably will recommend CBT again and take it more serious.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

As it stands my main dr and cardiologist especially cardiologist feel the medications and right and I'm having Panic Attacks.My wife knows my panic attacks from years ago and she feels this is not the case. To awake each morning with rapid heart rate with stools there seems to be a connection. I read up on 'orthostatic' and I've taken steps to make sure I have enough water throughout the day. Yet not a lot at bedtime nor foods as well as there is a correlation between them as well as the orthostatic.Just trying to figure it out in the long run just can't fit the pieces together.Any and all thoughts and ideas are accepted.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

I understand that you can't diagnosis a person over the Net its impossible. Yet it happened again this morning with the stool and then the BP and HR dropped which is good.patience2 has it about right just wondering is that the Norm or some have it this way?A thought do I get a colonoscopy? Use a laxative like Milk of Mag or something else?


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think it's important for you to distinguish between anxiety and panic. I'm not suggesting that you are having a full blown panic attack during these times and what you are experiencing may be different from panic attacks in other/previous situations.For example, I've had panic attacks when I fly (hate to fly!) and my symptoms are much worse...I can go from calm to freaking out in 5 seconds. I'm sweaty, my breathing excelerates, I feel flushed and uncomfortable, my heart is jumping out of my chest, I feel out of control.When I'm having a bad IBS day I may experience anxiety "attacks". I have some of the same symptoms as I just described though they are much more subdued and I do not feel out of control. They come in waves with my bowel activity.A bit of advice that will likely have to come from experience (rather than just reading it here)...stop taking your BP and HR frequently! Stop trying to predict the episodes! I did the same thing for the first few years of my IBS. I was constantly trying to put my symptoms into a neat box with a bow. We all want "answers" and to "find the patterns". But many times your focused attention on the problem only makes it worse. If you have no cardio problems as told to you by a trained medical professional, then let it go!My only relief came when I gave into my symptoms. I started to actually believe that I had IBS and not some other horrible condition. I stopped trying to second guess the doctors and research my symptoms online. I had to train my mind not to "go there" all the time. What if it's really cancer? What if my stomach explodes?







Seven years later I'm still alive. I have no horrible condition that I'm dying from and that the doctor's didn't catch. I'm alive and I'm happy and I no longer think about my IBS all the damn day long!!!!!! I hope that one day you will feel the same.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Well said as to "..stop taking your BP and HR frequently!"Dr. Caruso has said that to me so many times as he knows I need yet I over use it at time.Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mac Put the BP machine away. Only bring it out one to two weeks before your next Dr's appt (like cardiologist or GP appointment). Take your BP for 1-2 weeks before your appointment ONLY. Bring those readings in to your Dr. THEN...... put the BP machine AWAY agin!


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

OK I used it once this morning to see if I needed to take a '25mgs of Metoprolol' as I take Cartia XT so if I take it while its low then I really get a hangover. There is some good news I hope this morning I did not have the usual attacks I did a couple of thing different, I used Milk of Mag yesterday in the afternoon and cleared myself up prior to bedtime. I go to bed kinda of late as my wife works late she gets off at 11pm. So we get home I go to sleep and wake up kind of early 530am to go to the bathroom yet I lay there for a few minutes then I go I went back to bed and went to sleep. I awoke again and I sat up for a few minutes then drank some water before getting slowly I walked to the couch and slept. During this entire time I did not have an attack nor rapid heart beat.Am I on to something? Not eating a lot in the evening as well as not drinking any fluids late in the evening. So taking in to account 'orthostatic' and having to go to the bathroom in the morning I had no attack. I slept to 11pm which I haven't done that in a long time, I was really tired when I woke up, I'm not saying It's over yet its a start I do hope that it gets better from here. ....and yes the BP Machine needs to take a break.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you MUST take your BP.. ask someone else to do it for you and to let you know if your BP is elevated enough to need the additional med.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

OK I see have my wife or another take it so I don't see it and if it's so high I might freak out. That is a good idea.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well you could try it any way Mac and see if that helps.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Whatever it takes to stop this I gave up 'Coffee' and that was hard as I really like the taste of coffee in the morning yeah I like the taste hard to believe. There was even questions as to De-Caf and Decaffeinated well I found that De-Caf meant there was some caffeine and Decaffeinated did not have any well close to none and I drink that now.I want to get back to work and also get around tired of being indoors to just going into a car to go indoors again....


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

So this morning I awoke with heart rate high and BP was high (I didn't use the machine during the main attack, my head and eyes hurt when its high). I had a stool that came out which lowered my vitals I feel another still in there. I ate a nice lunch yesterday and I think the 'Milk of Mag' was not enough for what I ate. I hope not to get a eating disorder as I'm afraid to eat most of the time. Have lost some weight not drastic at one point I lost a pound a day for over a week.So panic attacks draw blood away from the stomach I read and it does mess with the digestive tract as well. Lessen attacks with Meds for panic and bipolar and that will help with digestive tract. Until I get on bipolar meds and a little bit more of clonazepam for panic attacks I need to still maintain 'Milk of Mag' idea.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm having a mini anxiety attack right now at 3:40am... definitely high pulse, don't know about BP. My stomach is in full nausea/indigestion mode out of nowhere! Ugh.But yea, I've definitely noticed that my pulse and stuff gets going when the IBS acts up.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

BD85 sorry about that hope you come down alright.Do you have to ride out the IBS part for the anxiety to lower?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

MacZilla said:


> BD85 sorry about that hope you come down alright.Do you have to ride out the IBS part for the anxiety to lower?


Usually if I take a good poo, all the anxiety and high heart rate just goes away instantly. In the mornings before I go I can feel my heart beating in my chest and stuff like that. It's odd!Last night I didn't have to go and eventually I fell asleep. Pepto soothed the nausea. I'm still feeling anxious/jittery today from the small panic attack but much better overall.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

They increased my Klonipin (Clonazepam) and I have noticed a difference.Are you on any medications for either one of your symptoms?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

MacZilla said:


> They increased my Klonipin (Clonazepam) and I have noticed a difference.Are you on any medications for either one of your symptoms?


No I'm not. I have tried a few antidepressants and they did not work for the anxiety. However, I was less depressed.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think I could go through a Panic Attack without meds. Anxiety Attack I've done yet still took small amounts.After the attacks is your stomach churning or something like that?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

MacZilla said:


> I don't think I could go through a Panic Attack without meds. Anxiety Attack I've done yet still took small amounts.


I actually directly asked some doctors for some Xanax or something similar like what you are taking, just to use for one-time occasions, but they did not want to prescribe it to me...


> After the attacks is your stomach churning or something like that?


My IBS can cause anxiety attacks, but usually when the attack is finally over I feel tired and fatigued, ready for sleep. They don't happen all that often anymore thank goodness.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah that's the same for me I'm wiped out after having one as well. Had an attack and rapid heart rate this morning. Didn't eat much Thursday so I skipped the Milk of Magnesia should've taken it. Attacks seem to occur when there is food going through digestive track. Odd part is it only happens for the first part of my stool. Had to go at 430am went to sleep again after I calmed down awoke and had to go again yet no attack or rapid HR.Just have to figure out why the early one and is it the food with something else?


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Conclusion: For any others who may have anything similar as to what I posted, after cleaning my system out each night that was not to be found to be a cause and effect. After increasing medications for Panic Attacks that did help a lot as it lowered the rate to no higher than 120BPM. Overall heart rate in the mornings is doing all right it does look like its Panic related as well stress.Thanks to all those who helped with your answers and ideas the dehydration was also a key I forgot to post that as well.


----------

